# Best place for floor jack/jack stands?



## TC71Lemans (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 71 Pontiac Lemans and will be replacing the brakes and shocks this weekend. Where's the best place for the floor jack and placement of the jack stands? 

Thanks, Dave
Traverse City, MI


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In front of the rear tires and behind the front tires where the frame is boxed in both locations.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I jack under the center of the front under the engine cradle and put the front stands either on or on the frame just behind the rear lower control arm bushing. Then jack in the back under the center section of the rear axle and then put jack stands under the rear axle near the shock.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> In front of the rear tires and behind the front tires where the frame is boxed in both locations.



That's where I put mine too......


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ +1


----------

